# Subwoofer Cuts in and Out



## qtip08

I just had a subwoofer installed and I have a very weird problem. It keeps cutting in and out. Sometimes I will turn on my truck and everything will work fine and sometimes I will turn it on and it doesn't work. When I do get it to work when I put the truck in reverse or drive it stops working. I've never heard of anything like this and I'm hoping someone has a solution.


----------



## jaggerwild

qtip08 said:


> I just had a subwoofer installed and I have a very weird problem. It keeps cutting in and out. Sometimes I will turn on my truck and everything will work fine and sometimes I will turn it on and it doesn't work. When I do get it to work when I put the truck in reverse or drive it stops working. I've never heard of anything like this and I'm hoping someone has a solution.


 It could be anything, you'll need to give me more info like what size woofer what wattage amp, how is the woofer hooked up to the amp? Check the ground on the amp make sure it's tight on bare metal and as short as possible. It sounds like the AMP is heating up, make sure you have good air moving around it(not stuffed into a trunk under a bunch of clothes) and secure to the body of the car not floating around. I'd also check to see if your power cable is the right gauge for the power your pushing same for ground. When it is working(while sitting idle) try cranking it up good and high see if it cuts out then?


----------



## qtip08

I found out what the problem is today. The lights are controlling the sub. When I turn on the interior lights the sub turns on. When I turn them off the sub turns off. When I have the head lights on it turns off. Any ideas?

I have a Sony CDX-GT340 Head Unit, Kenwood 100W amp, 12'' Rockford Fosgate Sub.


----------



## jaggerwild

qtip08 said:


> I found out what the problem is today. The lights are controlling the sub. When I turn on the interior lights the sub turns on. When I turn them off the sub turns off. When I have the head lights on it turns off. Any ideas?
> 
> I have a Sony CDX-GT340 Head Unit, Kenwood 100W amp, 12'' Rockford Fosgate Sub.


 Your remote turn on lead(FOR THE AMP) is plugged into the head light fuse move it to a fuse that is ON during ignition...... Or you have it hooked into the dashboard light wire behind the radio.


----------



## qtip08

Where is the headlight fuse and where is the ignition fuse? Thank you


----------



## jaggerwild

qtip08 said:


> Where is the headlight fuse and where is the ignition fuse? Thank you


 UMMM in the fuse panel if you want to know where it is you have to give me the car info(year make model) Usually Under the dashboard.

If the turn on lead goes behind the radio than there should be a turn on lead coming from the radio so as not to have to splice into the fuse panel(WITCH I SUGGEST USING THIS INSTEAD OF THE FUSE PANEL).


----------



## qtip08

Let me try to explain my problem a little bit more. I really appreciate the help. I have 2 amps in my truck. One for the door speakers and one for the sub. I had the door speakers amp installed by circuit city a while back and when I installed my sub I just connected to the remote wire they used. When I turn on the truck the doors speakers work but the sub only works when I turn on the interior lights. I drive a 94 Chevy S10. Thank you


----------



## jaggerwild

qtip08 said:


> Let me try to explain my problem a little bit more. I really appreciate the help. I have 2 amps in my truck. One for the door speakers and one for the sub. I had the door speakers amp installed by circuit city a while back and when I installed my sub I just connected to the remote wire they used. When I turn on the truck the doors speakers work but the sub only works when I turn on the interior lights. I drive a 94 Chevy S10. Thank you


 
This explains why you have an issue........ Sorry for the sarcasm!! Its just until you give me your full system info that I can even come close to helping you........ :4-dontkno

Two amps draw to much power from a little turn on lead wire, so assuming best buy hooked it to the head unit and you taped into there lead turn on wire this explains everything!!!!!!

And the solution is pretty easy, you will need to use a relay to give the extra voltage needed to turn on two amps off of one little turn on lead wire.Its not too hard to do(if you can get a relay from radio shack?) I will post up the info for you. Your two amp turn on leads will come from pole 30, I would do this behind the head unit so as to keep it all out of sights way(but you can do it right next to the amp if need be). The relay will cost about three dollars(unless radio shack is getting greedy). 










Source of photo is the12volt.com


----------



## qtip08

I really appreciate the help. Can you please explain to me why the lights are turning on the sub for me.


----------



## jaggerwild

qtip08 said:


> I really appreciate the help. Can you please explain to me why the lights are turning on the sub for me.


 No I really can't.


----------



## qtip08

When I turn on the lights both the door speakers and the sub work.


----------



## jaggerwild

qtip08 said:


> When I turn on the lights both the door speakers and the sub work.


 Best Buy may have hooked the original turn on lead into the dashboard light wire instead of the after market radio(witch comes with a remote turn on).
Didn't you say the original worked fine before?


----------



## qtip08

Everything works fine when I have the truck in electric mode (just turning on radio). When I turn on the truck both amps turn on and the door speakers turn on but the sub doesn't turn on.


----------



## carsey

Why not run a wire from the sub amp remote live to the one for the door speakers or vice versa?

All you need to do it run a wire from a switched ignition source. eg. headunit amp wire or a relay panel thats switched and connect it to both amps and you sorted.


----------



## Whodat85

This seems to be strange but there is ways to fix this and its quite simple, Your head unit has this blue wire, (there might be two blue wires one for the REM wire which goes to the amp and the other goes to a antenna)

So my suggestion is to disconnect the REM wire from both your amp's and take a spare wire and connect it to the 12+volt input from your amp then to the REM on your amp and turn on your stereo and do everything that screwed with it before. If you have none of your symptoms you had, then your REM wire is to blame. 

Two fix this problem all you need to do is pull out your head unit and check for these main wires:
(Red-is your switch) 
(Yellow- is your constant)
(Black is Ground) 
(Blue is your REM Switch)
(Orange- is dash lights) 


Now like i said before you may have more then one Blue wire but most of the time the antenna is brown, but to fix your problem you need to run a new wire to be sure you fix this problem. Connect your new wire to the Blue REM wire from the Head Unit and run it to your amp's, you will only need to run one wire for the two amps. Once you have got the wire ran to your amps connect it to the REM on your amp and then connect another wire to your REM {amp1} to the REM on {amp2}

Ok so if this wasn't your problem then you may have a faulty amp when the stereo is running watch the amp to see if it goes into protect or shuts off. If you still have these symptoms then there is some serious wiring problems, meaning take it back to where you got it hooked up and complain your heart out tell you get them to look at it. 

But Please take my suggestion because i have hook up countless number of stereo's and never heard of this problem. 

Good luck!

If you still have problems write down what you have with model numbers if possible

Head Unit....?
Amps....? 
Type of vehicle and year....?


----------



## jaggerwild

Whodat85 said:


> This seems to be strange but there is ways to fix this and its quite simple, Your head unit has this blue wire, (there might be two blue wires one for the REM wire which goes to the amp and the other goes to a antenna)
> 
> So my suggestion is to disconnect the REM wire from both your amp's and take a spare wire and connect it to the 12+volt input from your amp then to the REM on your amp and turn on your stereo and do everything that screwed with it before. If you have none of your symptoms you had, then your REM wire is to blame.
> 
> Two fix this problem all you need to do is pull out your head unit and check for these main wires:
> (Red-is your switch)
> (Yellow- is your constant)
> (Black is Ground)
> (Blue is your REM Switch)
> (Orange- is dash lights)
> 
> 
> Now like i said before you may have more then one Blue wire but most of the time the antenna is brown, but to fix your problem you need to run a new wire to be sure you fix this problem. Connect your new wire to the Blue REM wire from the Head Unit and run it to your amp's, you will only need to run one wire for the two amps. Once you have got the wire ran to your amps connect it to the REM on your amp and then connect another wire to your REM {amp1} to the REM on {amp2}
> 
> Ok so if this wasn't your problem then you may have a faulty amp when the stereo is running watch the amp to see if it goes into protect or shuts off. If you still have these symptoms then there is some serious wiring problems, meaning take it back to where you got it hooked up and complain your heart out tell you get them to look at it.
> 
> But Please take my suggestion because i have hook up countless number of stereo's and never heard of this problem.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> If you still have problems write down what you have with model numbers if possible
> 
> Head Unit....?
> Amps....?
> Type of vehicle and year....?


94 S10 is posted a few posts back, but thanks for repeating what I have been asking him for from the very start :wave:


----------

